# cannot modprobe ATI Driver fglrx

## yoda@gentoo

Hi there,

When I try to modprobe the ati module I get :

```

(something like:)

..*ERROR* inserting fglrx

Operation not permitted

```

my dmesg gives me :

```

something like:

...firegl_stub_register failed

```

sorry for the code but I cannot copy it atm  :Smile: .

I disabled DRM in the Kernel and recompiled the ati-drivers package but still not working  :Sad: 

any idea  :Smile: ?

----------

## Scumpeter

Same problem here.

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1400 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
```

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

Edit: Found a (possible) solution here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-283400-highlight-fglrx+operation+permitted.html

----------

